# Rocksmith!!!!!!



## lowrider2000 (Jan 10, 2014)

any one playing it???


----------



## Panranadox (Jan 26, 2014)

Just picked it up 5 days ago from the local game shop took my friend's elctric guitar and now i'm jammimg away ! 
Really loving this game so far . But playing when toked up is a bad call.....


----------



## missilekush (Jan 27, 2014)

I play guitar for 7 years my nigga played that game for a month and sometimes out shreds me man good game 10/10


----------

